# Bravo vs K9 Kraving



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

Im just looking for opinions on which is a better product. I feed k9 Kraving, and my boy loves it (then again, i think he'll eat anything!) but I was having a discussion with someoone who feels that Bravo is the better product. So I turn to you guys here for experience. I'm thinking about switching. 

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it depends on what you are comparing. The bravo original with vegetables added is comparable to the K9 cravings, (both have veggies and other extras added. 

The Bravo Basic however is just meat and bone (ground). That is how I prefer to feed it and don't think that a pup needs all that green (except for green tripe)


----------



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you for your reply, they were my thoughts as well! : )


----------

